# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.20.00 Introduces FRP remove feature

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.20.00 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Released FRP REMOVE feature for:*  *♦ Hi-Silicon Huawei Android smartphones
♦ Qualcomm Huawei Android smartphones*  *Benefits:*  *♦ No credits for each operation / no annual fee for usage
♦ Unlimited operations
♦ One easy step only*  Phone has to be connected in Fastboot mode. Detailed manual is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  This solution comes as a virtual product - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Please note! Important changes related to Smart-Clip2 packages!* 
Great news for *Smart-Clip2 Basic Set* users!
Due to the optimization, Smart-Clip2 Pack 1 sale has been suspended. 
Thus, some service operations from Pack 1 have been transferred to Smart-Clip2 Basic Set: 
♦ MTK IMEI Repair
♦ MTK Calculator (unlock via IMEI and PID)
♦ Broadcom (Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Read All Types of Codes) 
Simply, just update your Smart-Clip2 to the latest version of software and you will get additional functions.
Some service operations have been transferred to Smart-Clip2 Pack 5: 
♦ Yoda Method of Unlock / Get Unlock Codes
♦ Yoda Method of IMEI Repair
♦ Repair security data file for Alcatel Android smartphones 
Customers, who have purchased but not used Pack 1 activation code, after activation will receive Pack 5 as a gift.
For current users of Pack 1 all activated service features will remain unchanged. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sefrioui

MERCI

----------

